# Model Car Catalogs F/S or Trade



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I have Model car catalogs of 78, 87 Revell, 77,87, 91, 92 Monogram, AMT, 87 Testors, 1987 Ertl, 87 Lindberg, 1992 Concord from the mid seventies to 1992 for sale or trade for slotcars. PM or email me at [email protected] and I'll send you pics. Also have Cox gas powered catalogs 1-1969 Illustrated Parts Catalog, 1972 & 1977 catalog.
All Catalogs are 20.00 ea.

I've uploaded pics under models under slotnut album.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Pics uploaded


----------

